# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofdpijn op je 17e

## Puala

Hoi, 

Wat vorig jaar in de zomer is begonnen als een vervelende hoofdpijn nekt me tegenwoordig elke dag. Eerst was het er af en toe, maar dan was het gewoon vervelend. Ik kon gewoon doorgaan met school of werk. 

Nu heb ik 3,5 week geleden een weekend gehad waarin ik niets meer kon. Ik had verschijnselen van een hersenbloeding, maar het was het toch niet. Ik kon mijn armen moeilijk bewegen, maar nog wel kracht zetten. Ik had moeite met praten, maar na een uur of 4 was dat ook weer over. De artsen staan nog voor een raadsel wat het is geweest. 

Nu heb ik al 3,5 week lang elke dag hoofdpijn. Nu is het niet meer een klein beetje, maar gewoon zo erg dat ik niet kan concentreren en niet kan sporten. Lopen doet geen pijn, auto rijden doet wel pijn, eten kan prima, slapen gaat goed. Ik ben de hele dag door licht in mijn hoofd en eigenlijk ook een groot gedeelte van de dag misselijk. 

Maandag ben ik voor het eerst op bezoek geweest bij de neuroloog naast dat ene weekend om dan. Een vrijdag mag ik terug komen voor een EEG. 

Wat ik me afvraag is of dat iemand mijn klachten kent. Weet iemand waar ik me op moet laten onderzoeken of iets?

Groeten, Paula

----------


## cindyV0

hey paula,
ik ben zelf verpleegkundige op afdeling neurologie.
ik zie deze verschijnselen vaak bij patienen die bij ons opgenomen zijn.
bij de meeste mensen blijkt het een vorm van migraine te zijn. 
zij hebben een gehele dag last van hoofdpijn, misselijkheid, zijn lichtschuw en hebben soms uitvalverschijnselen in bepaalde delen van hun lichaam. wat ook vaak voorkomt is dat ze een black out hebben.
ik zou je aanraden om zeker bij een neuroloog langs te gaan en dat EEg te laten doen.
sommige vormen van migraine zijn zeer moeilijk te achterhalen en te behandelen.
wat soms ook tot een diagnose kan leiden is een CT scan van de hersenen.

ik wens je veel sterkte in het achterhalen van de oorzaak

groeten 
cindy

----------


## Puala

Morgen mag ik voor een EEG komen in het ziekenhuis, dus ik hoop maar dat er dan wat uitkomt..

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Paula, 

Weet je al wanneer je de uitslag van de EEG krijgt? 

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## Puala

Ik heb de uitslag van de EEG gelijk er na gekregen en het is spierspanningshoofdpijn. Ben doorverwezen naar Cesar therapie en heb daar dinsdag mijn eerste afspraak. 

Moet alleen nog beetje onderzoek doen op het internet of er misschien nog andere dingen te proberen zijn en alles..

----------

